# Any experience with a Digital Phase Shifter?



## BGHansen (Jan 5, 2021)

Curious if anyone here has seen and/or used one of these devices?





Here's the link to this device on eBay:









						1 Phase to 3 Phase Converter, Suitable for 1HP(0.75KW) 3 Amps 200V-240V Motor  | eBay
					

1 Phase to 3 Phase Converter, Suitable for 1HP. : 200V - 240V. The product shall be used with 3 phase 200V - 240V motor only. Capacity : Suitable for 1 HP, 0.75 Kw. (Within 85% of rated). Use only one motor which suits the capacity range of this product.



					www.ebay.com
				




I know most guys go with VFD's to convert single to 3-phase and gain many motor controls at the same time.  However, you need to wire the VFD directly to the motor.  I typically see added control boxes for ON/OFF, speed control, etc.  Looks like this device is essentially a VFD without all of the programming capability.  Might be an option for getting 3-phase if you want to maintain all of the original equipment's features.  If I'm interpreting it correctly, just wire single phase in and your get 3-phase out.  Of course, at $100 for a 1 HP converter, maybe the VFD is still a cheaper options.

Bruce


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 5, 2021)

It looks like a VFD minus all the external control options, so you might as well buy a VFD for the same price
Plus it looks like a small package with minimal filtering, who knows how much emi it generates- your grandma's am radio will be rendered useless

-M


----------



## mksj (Jan 5, 2021)

I did read a post about someone else that tried one and also took it apart, basically a static converter with some capacitors and some circuitry to switch them in/out is my guess. It is not a VFD. He was not impressed and if I recall it failed on him, Amazon reviews are hit or miss. "It sucks! It is not balanced at all two legs are pulling 12amps and the 3rd is 50amps . No good did not run long enough to damage anything but it will happen with those numbers. "






						Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Single Phase to 3 Phase Converter, MY-PS-10 Model, Suitable for 7.5HP(5.5Kw) 23 Amp 200-240V 3 Phase Motor, DPS Should Be Used for One Motor Only, Input/Output 200V-240V, Digital Type
					

Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Single Phase to 3 Phase Converter, MY-PS-10 Model, Suitable for 7.5HP(5.5Kw) 23 Amp 200-240V 3 Phase Motor, DPS Should Be Used for One Motor Only, Input/Output 200V-240V, Digital Type at Amazon.com.  Read honest and unbiased product reviews...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 17, 2022)

Looking through this forum for converter discussions and ran across this.  Funny that I'm removing a similar model and sending it back to Amazon.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm thinking rotary converter just to be sure.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 17, 2022)

I've got two of them, 1 that is 2 7.5s in a box (not currently being used, and 1 that is single 7.5 (on my mill)  These ARE just a digital static phase converter.  The do a good enough jobs for what they are.  I swapped the big one to a rotary because I found one cheap enough, but don't really have any problems with these.


----------



## frugalguido (Jan 18, 2022)

Or just go Phase Perfect and be done. Phase balance very close, like better than 1%. Used one for years and the resale value is high.


----------

